# N scale equipment



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

A few years back (maybe two or three), I bought a BUNCH of Kato equipment and lots of freight cars off eBay. As it turns out, I probably won't ever get around to setting up a layout. Without going into a large posting of for sale items, I am wondering if there is a general interest in purchasing this stuff. Yes, I know the rules about selling and I will follow them if I end up listing this stuff. I am just trying to get a feel if there is any interest at all. All the locomotives are DC only. Lots of new Kato track, several complete sets of trains, transformers, and on. Again, just wanting to test the waters.

If there is no interest, I'll just take everything to a local auctioneer and won't deal with it. I would make everything very reasonable for perspective buyers. I am not looking for a bunch of grief here, just some constructive input.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I would think there would be, but a lot depends on what you actually have. You could always post it up here for a month or so and if you don't get any interest move on to your next method.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I’m getting into N scale a bit.....do you have any Canadian roadname cars or locomotives?


----------



## Robert_56 (Dec 20, 2010)

Bob
Sent you a PM (Conversation on this site?) few days ago but not sure how notifications to such things happen here.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

BobS said:


> A few years back (maybe two or three), I bought a BUNCH of Kato equipment and lots of freight cars off eBay. As it turns out, I probably won't ever get around to setting up a layout. Without going into a large posting of for sale items, I am wondering if there is a general interest in purchasing this stuff. Yes, I know the rules about selling and I will follow them if I end up listing this stuff. I am just trying to get a feel if there is any interest at all. All the locomotives are DC only. Lots of new Kato track, several complete sets of trains, transformers, and on. Again, just wanting to test the waters.
> 
> If there is no interest, I'll just take everything to a local auctioneer and won't deal with it. I would make everything very reasonable for perspective buyers. I am not looking for a bunch of grief here, just some constructive input.


Mind if I ask what you ended up doing? I am in kind of the same boat, but I'm undecided on what to do with my new N scale stuff.


----------



## Mike köing (Nov 4, 2020)

BobS said:


> A few years back (maybe two or three), I bought a BUNCH of Kato equipment and lots of freight cars off eBay. As it turns out, I probably won't ever get around to setting up a layout. Without going into a large posting of for sale items, I am wondering if there is a general interest in purchasing this stuff. Yes, I know the rules about selling and I will follow them if I end up listing this stuff. I am just trying to get a feel if there is any interest at all. All the locomotives are DC only. Lots of new Kato track, several complete sets of trains, transformers, and on. Again, just wanting to test the waters.
> 
> If there is no interest, I'll just take everything to a local auctioneer and won't deal with it. I would make everything very reasonable for perspective buyers. I am not looking for a bunch of grief here, just some constructive input.


HelloBob
im very new to N scale after my heart attack my wife told me that’s it and slow down and get a hobby
so N scale is it. I purchased two layouts that were busted and had to be totally rebuilt them keep it in mind I know nothing about KATO and Bockman locomotives and not to mention couplers so I’ve been buying everything that I can come across and going on university of YouTube trying to figure them all out.
I have one layout that I am currently trying to restore and trying to get my skill level to the point where I can build my own layout from scratch but with track problems I have yet to find a solution to the problem yet so I am interested in whatever you’re selling I’m really trying to get this hobby off the ground and develop a skill level. So any recommendations or help or a newbie would be greatly appreciatedAnd especially how to upload pictures of my current working layout now and profile stuff


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Come in Bob......over......


----------



## Mike köing (Nov 4, 2020)

Hello to every one.
can anybody tell me if they make a horn coupler adapter for new style coupler locomotives and rolling stock that’s one of my issues. Any input is greatly appreciated.
Thank you all


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

Mike köing said:


> Hello to every one.
> can anybody tell me if they make a horn coupler adapter for new style coupler locomotives and rolling stock that’s one of my issues. Any input is greatly appreciated.
> Thank you all


Mike,

Your message is best posted to its own "thread" rather than replying to someone else's thread. To do this, go to the section of the forum that is appropriate for the discussion, in this case the Home > Forums > Scale Specific Model Train Forum > N Scale

In the upper right you'll see a place to "Start Discussion" -- a brown button with a pencil icon by it. 

This keeps "threads" on track for the intent of the "OP" or original post. 

If nobody is reading Bob's N Scale Equipment post (this thread) they won't see your message at all. If you create a new discussion or thread, it will be more visible and you'll get more responses.

And as far as I know there is no coupler "adapter." The approved solution is to replace the couplers with Kadee brand couplers.

-Jack


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Actually, they are Micro-Trains couplers in N scale.....Kadee is H.O.


----------



## Mike köing (Nov 4, 2020)

Ok thank you 
I don’t know how to work out this forum thing yet


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

There hasn't been enough interest to justify the time it would to catalog and list the items. So, I won't be selling anything here. If I do sell, I will turn everything over to a professional auctioneer.


----------

